# Queries about organizing a reptile show in Devon



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

Hello All
I was wondering whether anyone is able to inform me as to whether or not I would need a license to organise a reptile show? I have the perfect venue for one in Ivybridge about 10 miles out from Plymouth and have found that there are no events close to Plymouth and am aware of hundreds of people who would be interested in attending.
Alan Johnson:2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

You don't need a license for a breeders only show (no commercial sellers of livestock, ie. pet shops or owners of PSL), but you do need permission from the local council, many of whom now ask for affiliation with a hobbyist society to prove legitimacy.


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

Okay thank you very much I will try to speak with Plymouth City Council and see what their views are on the subject.
Many Thanks
Alan


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

there was a member on here who tried to set something up last year ... don't know exactly what happened but it all fell through


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

Sorry just another question.
If it were to be for shop owners or owners of PSL would i need to acquire any sort of licence? As i feel if the day were to be allowed it would be a good plan to have some shop owners and such there on the day.
Thanks
Alan:2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

gecko dude said:


> Sorry just another question.
> If it were to be for shop owners or owners of PSL would i need to acquire any sort of licence? As i feel if the day were to be allowed it would be a good plan to have some shop owners and such there on the day.
> Thanks
> Alan:2thumb:


There is no license that would allow them to sell at any hobbyist fair. They are licensed to sell only from their permanent venue and cannot set up stalls or trading standards anywhere else to sell livestock (they can sell dry goods). If you had traders there selling livestock the entire show would be against the law, the Pet Animals 1951 Act, PSL & the AWA allows for breeders meetings only when there is no commercial trading of animals taking place.


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant, thank you very much for your help.
As I said i will speak to the local council and see what their conditions are and with any luck the result will be better than the other individual who wanted a similar sort of event in our area.

Quick question for SleepyDee.
I see you are in the area too, I heard your name mentioned at The Ark Reptiles in Plymouth the other day and recognized it from RFUK. I am ordering a triple stack of vivariums for my breeding Leo's in the next few days and may be wanting to acquire another breeder female and after looking at your website I noticed you currently don't have any for sale. Do you think it would be possible for you to PM with when you will be expecting to have any adult Leo's in or even hatchlings, and to pry slightly further what morphs you are possibly expecting
Many thanks 
Alan :2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

gecko dude said:


> Quick question for SleepyDee.
> I see you are in the area too, I heard your name mentioned at The Ark Reptiles in Plymouth the other day and recognized it from RFUK. I am ordering a triple stack of vivariums for my breeding Leo's in the next few days and may be wanting to acquire another breeder female and after looking at your website I noticed you currently don't have any for sale. Do you think it would be possible for you to PM with when you will be expecting to have any adult Leo's in or even hatchlings, and to pry slightly further what morphs you are possibly expecting
> Many thanks
> Alan :2thumb:


lol depending on who you speak too they either love me or hate me :lol2:
can answer your questions now hun ~ have got eggs in the 'bator and the first are due to hatch in April and none will be on sale until at least mid-june.... most are sold through my waiting list with only a few being advertised.
With regards to adults ~ I rarely sell any adults I'm afraid and I don't sell adult breeder females.
Morphs expected this year include macksnows, supersnows, MS Talbino, Talbinos, Bolds, W/T, SHTCT plus ongoing projects as well as fat-tails


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

:lol2: ok thank you very much, I will definately be looking at your website in mid summer then because those morphs have me excited lol.

Thanks again
Alan


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

The fella who had ideas about having a Show in Plymouth last year was going to hold it on a weekday - which is why it probably never happened.

As for venue, are you on about The Community College in Ivybridge? I have a friend who works there and is quite high up in the pecking order, so if you want me to have a word I could.


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

A local show would be good, if you need any help with the organisation then I'd only be too willing to get involved!


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

this is a good idea theres sod all down here, if the response from the council is positive then maybe we should get a sort of team together. would be extremley difficult with one person i think.


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

Interesting. Keep us posted.


----------



## dragon1nk (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Repile show in Ivybridge.*

Hi there, I would be interested in taking part in that show if you get it up and running, we are in the process of opening a new reptile store in Ivybridge (in Filham moor industrial estate) DEVON REPTILES and would love to be involved somehow, we have a 15ft Indian rock python which is certified and an e.c.assisi which we would love to bring along (not sell at the show) we are due to open in the forthcoming weeks so keep an eye on our website for more info, or email me at [email protected] 
Cheers, Chris.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

If it's going to be in Ivybridge i think it's South Ham's council you need to speak to not plymouth city council.Would be great to have one down this way again.
The creepy crawly show in newton abbott was always busy.

Rob


----------

